# UFC 61: Bitter Rivals



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 25, 2006)

What do you think? 

I want Shamrock to go out with a win and doin so over Tito would be perfect...

I think Sylvia is going to KO Arlovski again.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 25, 2006)

I hope Tito KO's shamrock

Tito may be a "punk" but he atleast tried to respect Sham during the Ultimate Fighter Show. Shamrock made himself look like a huge douche bag, even his team disliked him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 25, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I hope Tito KO's shamrock
> 
> Tito may be a "punk" but he atleast tried to respect Sham during the Ultimate Fighter Show. Shamrock made himself look like a huge douche bag, even his team disliked him.


 
Yeah I can gree with you there. Shamrock's always been one of my favorites, but I don't know wtf he was doin. Probably just tryin to hype up the fight. Should have paid more attention to his team.

It's like they're opposites: Tito acts like a prick in the octagon, but outside he's real respectable and down to earth, while Ken is a prick outside the octagon, but he's always on point when fighting.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 25, 2006)

I just can't see how Shamrock can beat Tito Ortiz.  Tito is the now of the sport along with Lidell in that division and I don't think that Shamrock, as much as I think he's a great fighter, can beat Tito.  Heck, Tito has already affected his mind.  I fighter can not go into a fight with a such a handicap and win.  Tito knows that Shamrock is explosive, which can lead to a mistake during a fight and it could end up being a KO.
Regarding Orlovsky and Sylvia, Arlovski is a very smart fighter and has always learned from previous mistakes (even if there weren't many mistakes to learn from).  Sylvia got in a good punch while Arlovsky was being careless, I think.
Sylvia and Arlovsky are badasses, but I think that the Ortiz - Shamrock fight will go the same way Hughes - Gracie went, a win for the younger guy....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think it seems like Shamrock is more heated than ever at Tito. And this possibly being one of Ken's last fights, it's gonna be a lot closer than the last fight.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 25, 2006)

When is this PPV?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 25, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> When is this PPV?


 
July 8th.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 25, 2006)

I hope ken beats titos little monkey looking ass.


----------



## the nut (Jun 25, 2006)

Both Tito and Shamrock have seen better days. Maybe Ken's hatred can help him pull off a miracle. He needs to chill out though, it's like he thinks he's still in WWF. 

The other fight should be a good one, I'll spend the money for it.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 25, 2006)

I hope tito beats the living shit out of shamrock, and retires his ass!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 25, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> I hope ken beats titos little monkey looking ass.


 
Amen brotha. I hear ya!


----------



## the nut (Jun 25, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> I hope ken beats titos little monkey looking ass.



 Huntington Beach monkey boy!


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2006)

Tito beats Shamrock and Sylvia Beats Arlovski. The second fight of the 2 looks to be the better one though.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 26, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> What do you think?
> 
> I want Shamrock to go out with a win and doin so over Tito would be perfect...
> 
> I think Sylvia is going to KO Arlovski again.



I agree with wanting Shamrock to win.  I think Arlovski will beat Sylvia though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2006)

After seeing the relationships that Ortiz forged with the guys on the show, and the care that he took to actually make sure his guys learned something, I have a hard time wanting him to lose. In fact I don't see how anyone would want Ortiz to lose, and I don't think he will. Tito might be a cocky bastard in the ring but for good reason. Shamrock is a brain dead shithead with too much pride for his own good. He has absloutely no clue how to prepare fighters for a fight, and now I know why he hasn't made a good showing in years... Ortiz will win, and Arlovski will take his title back from Sylvia.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> After seeing the relationships that Ortiz forged with the guys on the show, and the care that he took to actually make sure his guys learned something, I have a hard time wanting him to lose. In fact I don't see how anyone would want Ortiz to lose, and I don't think he will. Tito might be a cocky bastard in the ring but for good reason. Shamrock is a brain dead shithead with too much pride for his own good. He has absloutely no clue how to prepare fighters for a fight, and now I know why he hasn't made a good showing in years... Ortiz will win, and Arlovski will take his title back from Sylvia.



Good points.  I would just like to see Shamrock win this fight.  He has done a lot for the sport.  I like Ortiz but he will be fighting for a while longer.  I would like to see Shamrock win this fight and retire.  I think Ortiz will win but I want Shamrock to win.  Ortiz did an awesome job with the guys on TUF 3.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 26, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> It's like they're opposites: Tito acts like a prick in the octagon, but outside he's real respectable and down to earth, while Ken is a prick outside the octagon, but he's always on point when fighting.



What are you talking about? I was flying to San Diego a week ago, and had a layover in Vegas.  I saw Ken in the airport with his wife and kid.. and I approached him and got his autograph.  He was a cool guy to talk to, and didnt seem rude at all. 

I hope Ken fucking kinks Tito's bitch ass, and I think that Arlovski is going to win this time.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *What are you talking about?* I was flying to San Diego a week ago, and had a layover in Vegas. I saw Ken in the airport with his wife and kid.. and I approached him and got his autograph. He was a cool guy to talk to, and didnt seem rude at all.
> 
> I hope Ken fucking kinks Tito's bitch ass, and I think that Arlovski is going to win this time.


 
I was referring to Ken outside the Octagon, but still regarding the sport (trash talking, instigating shit...as seen in the show and press conferences). I'm sure he treats his fans good.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> After seeing the relationships that Ortiz forged with the guys on the show, and the care that he took to actually make sure his guys learned something, I have a hard time wanting him to lose. In fact I don't see how anyone would want Ortiz to lose, and I don't think he will. Tito might be a cocky bastard in the ring but for good reason. Shamrock is a brain dead shithead with too much pride for his own good. He has absloutely no clue how to prepare fighters for a fight, and now I know why he hasn't made a good showing in years... Ortiz will win, and Arlovski will take his title back from Sylvia.


 
I'll admit Ortiz definately impressed me during the show with his dedication to his team, there's just something about him I still dislike. Probably just his past antics in the Octagon.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 27, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I was referring to Ken outside the Octagon, but still regarding the sport (trash talking, instigating shit...as seen in the show and press conferences). I'm sure he treats his fans good.



Yea and it isn't jsut Tito. Sham's own team didn't even like him. I have a feeling that if any of us actually got to know him we'd think he's an asshole too


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 27, 2006)

UFC has such a low number of good heavy weights it's rediculous.


I'd like to see Fedor come over from Pride and take on Arlovski and Sylvia at the same time.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 27, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I just can't see how Shamrock can beat Tito Ortiz.  Tito is the now of the sport along with Lidell in that division and I don't think that Shamrock, as much as I think he's a great fighter, can beat Tito.  Heck, Tito has already affected his mind.  I fighter can not go into a fight with a such a handicap and win.  Tito knows that Shamrock is explosive, which can lead to a mistake during a fight and it could end up being a KO.
> Regarding Orlovsky and Sylvia, Arlovski is a very smart fighter and has always learned from previous mistakes (even if there weren't many mistakes to learn from).  Sylvia got in a good punch while Arlovsky was being careless, I think.
> Sylvia and Arlovsky are badasses, but I think that the Ortiz - Shamrock fight will go the same way Hughes - Gracie went, a win for the younger guy....





Tito sucks compared to most fighters IMO.


----------



## young n growin (Jun 27, 2006)

Ortiz hasn't been fighting well for the last couple of years but before that he was kick ass. It seems that he's back on track to where he was going before and ken shamrock is standing in his way, so unfortunately he's going to have to beat him again.  And Fedor would probably dominate the UFC if he ever fought in it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 27, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Yea and it isn't jsut Tito. Sham's own team didn't even like him. I have a feeling that if any of us actually got to know him we'd think he's an asshole too


 
I hear ya. Even Dana White said in one of the episodes that Shamrock came only for Tito. Always been a Shamrock fan though, since the WWF days. I hope he wins and hangs it up. He's gotta be what 40, 41 now?


----------



## the nut (Jun 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> UFC has such a low number of good heavy weights it's rediculous.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see Fedor come over from Pride and take on Arlovski and Sylvia at the same time.



Why is that? Isn't there more money in UFC? I always hear martial arts hardcores killing UFC, but for someone like me it's the only MMA I've ever seen (other than Pride a couple times). What is consider the best MMA organization by the martial arts community?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2006)

All the money is in Pride.  UFC athletes make there money through sponsorships

Pride has stronger heavier divisions, however they are alot closer in the lighter weights


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just to clear things up, this is a UFC thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2006)

um.... and?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Has been.... When there was no one else around.  Then sold out to the WWE


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 27, 2006)

Pioneer of the sport and tough as nails. Willing to stand in with guys like Rich Franklin and Tito at age 42. Teaches marines hand-to-hand combat. He's ok in my book.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 27, 2006)

I wonder how many roids cycles he's done this year... or if he ever comes off.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jun 29, 2006)

> July 8th



July 10th on sky channel 125 here in the UK

That pic above,tito looks unphased at all,he will lay shamrocks ass OUT


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Tito sucks compared to most fighters IMO.




Yeah and you also picked Gracie to beat Hughes...


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Yeah and you also picked Gracie to beat Hughes...




I postulated that Hughes and Gracie would be more of a fight, but never actually believed Gracie would win.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I postulated that Hughes and Gracie would be more of a fight, but never actually believed Gracie would win.



BidDyl please stop replying to these threads.  I thought you being into martial arts you would know something but you really don't know anything about it.  You just think you would own the world and everyone sucks.  We get it, you need attention.


----------



## topolo (Jun 29, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> BidDyl please stop replying to these threads.  I thought you being into martial arts you would know something but you really don't know anything about it.  You just think you would own the world and everyone sucks.  We get it, you need attention.



Bigdyl can post anywhere he likes.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jun 29, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> BidDyl please stop replying to these threads.  I thought you being into martial arts you would know something but you really don't know anything about it.  You just think you would own the world and everyone sucks.  We get it, you need attention.





ROFL, you got so owned, I'm suprised you're still here posting.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## topolo (Jun 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> ROFL, you got so owned, I'm suprised you're still here posting.



It is hillarious


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2006)

Here we go again!

I want Arlowski to win.  And even though I dont see it happening, even though ive never liked him, and even though hes older, id like to see shamrock win.

But if he loses, I wouldnt care either due to those reasons listed above.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> ROFL, you got so owned, I'm suprised you're still here posting.



Are yuh?  I got owned because you photoshopped some old photos of me.  ok... you're cool.  Fucking loser.  You annoy everyone on this board.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Are yuh?  I got owned because you photoshopped some old photos of me.  ok... you're cool.  Fucking loser.  You annoy everyone on this board.




True Story.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Are yuh?  I got owned because you photoshopped some old photos of me.  ok... you're cool.  Fucking loser.  You annoy everyone on this board.



Are you really this fucking stupid?

Just fucking ignore them.  You keep feeding the trolls and they will keep coming back.... Unless you enjoy the attention.

This is the internet.  You are never going to be able to prove anything to anyone who could give two shits about what you think.

Get over it already


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Are you really this fucking stupid?
> 
> Just fucking ignore them.  You keep feeding the trolls and they will keep coming back.... Unless you enjoy the attention.
> 
> ...



Forget it, I'm done arguing with them.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2006)

What is lower then "just so stupid"?

Cause you just earned that title.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What is lower then "just so stupid"?
> 
> Cause you just earned that title.



Leave me alone please.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2006)

Or what you gonna go cry to Jodi.

Get a fucking life.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Or what you gonna go cry to Jodi.
> 
> Get a fucking life.



Why are you bothering me now?  What did I ever do to you?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 30, 2006)

If you girls are done arguing, this event that is one week away :

Undercard:

Joe Stevenson vs. Yves Edwards
Josh Burkman vs. Josh Neer
Dan Christionson vs. Frank Mir
Jeff Monson vs. Anthony Perosh
Drew Fickett vs. Kurt Pellegrino
Hermes Franca vs. Roger Huerta
Cheick Gongo vs. Gilber Aldana

Haven't seen half these guys fight but I love seeing new fighters. Hopefully we'll get some contenders out of this undercard.

Also just announced that Randy Couture and Georges ST. Pierre will be coaching Season 4 of Ultimate Fighter coming in August.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> If you girls are done arguing, this event that is one week away :
> 
> Undercard:
> 
> ...



That is aweomse.  GSP is an excellent fighter and Randy is a great coach.  Is that the undercard for the Tito/Shamrock fight?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> That is aweomse.  GSP is an excellent fighter and Randy is a great coach.  Is that the undercard for the Tito/Shamrock fight?





No one cares what you think, you know nothing about MMA.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> That is aweomse. GSP is an excellent fighter and Randy is a great coach. Is that the undercard for the Tito/Shamrock fight?


 
Yeah that's the undercard for this upcomin event. Lookin forward to seeing Burkman fight.

I agree GSP is one of my favorite fighters. I would rather see someone besides Couture though, since he already coached season 1.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

Frank Mir is fun to watch.  He got his ass kicked last time I saw him fight.  That cruz guy bloodied him up badly.  I never saw so much blood in an MMA fight.  Mir beat Silvia.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Frank Mir is fun to watch.  He got his ass kicked last time I saw him fight.  That cruz guy bloodied him up badly.  I never saw so much blood in an MMA fight.  Mir beat Silvia.




Is that the fight where Silvia got his arm snapped? Good stuff.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Is that the fight where Silvia got his arm snapped? Good stuff.


Yes sir.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 30, 2006)

Shamrock submits Bas Rutten:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=q7dIKNLBYWM&search=ken%20shamrock


----------



## drew_c (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm exactly opposite of the thread starter, but apparently in the majority here.

The first fight seems simple. My guess is Tito taking the win via ref stoppage, likely due to some intense ground-an-pound. Ken has a "punchers chance" of catching Tito in a submission possibly early if he were to make a very serious mistake, but I think that is unlikely. 

Arlovski and Sylvia seems to be a crapshoot, but from what I've seen Arlovski does have the superior skillset. His chin may be suspect (or proven weak even) but I dont think it was Tim's accurate striking that got him the last win.. I think Arlovski first of all came into the fight over confident. When he dropped Tim I believe he got a little excited and thought he had rocked him more than he truly had. Sloppily going for the finish he was caught, and like any of us dropped. No excuses for his lack of defense after that shot so he must've been out. I predict him coming into this fight more prepared than both previous fights (and Tim will likely do the same) but A.A. should win. At very least we should get an entertaining bout between them, opposed to what we saw in the previous two.

It's hard to get excited for these two fights but I do enjoy watching Tito and AA fight. Nobody can say Tim doesn't deserve to be there since he is the champ but I donno, I would rather see Tito put on 20 pounds and fight Arlovski himself. That would be much more interesting and worth the ticket price.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 30, 2006)

A lot of people don't know that Shamrock had a torn ACL last fight...I think he'll more determined than ever for this fight and he should be in tip top shape since he hasn't stepped in the Octagon since May of 2005.


----------



## drew_c (Jun 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> A lot of people don't know that Shamrock had a torn ACL last fight...I think he'll more determined than ever for this fight and he should be in tip top shape since he hasn't stepped in the Octagon since May of 2005.



No doubt Ken is more determined than ever. His reputation is on the line, or if not that at least his career in the UFC. And Tito may feel the way Arlovski did going into the first rematch with Sylvia, and make a dumb mistake. It's possible for sure


----------



## mike456 (Jun 30, 2006)

I never knew anything about Shamrock, but after watching every episode of ultimate fighter 3, I think he is a complete asshole, and I don't know how anyone respects him, he thinks he is a god and he "demands respect", even shamrocks team was complaining about him. I seriously wish Tito puts him in the hospital and retires him as he claimed he would do.

Tito was very cool and oviously did good with his fighters.

P.S.- I do not know much about fighting but I enjoy watching it on Spike TV.


----------



## topolo (Jun 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Why are you bothering me now?  What did I ever do to you?



You were hatched......that was enough.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 1, 2006)

Questions: 

Who was the other coach for the first season of the Ultimate fighter?

and

What time is the first undercard bout on ppv, 9pm eastern?


I would feel jipped if GSP was my coach to be honest. Randy is a veteran and can actually relay all the things he's learned through experience, GSP is what, 24?

Great fighter but brash and young, I think they shouldve tried to get a lower weight class in too.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 1, 2006)

> Also just announced that Randy Couture and Georges ST. Pierre will be coaching Season 4 of Ultimate Fighter coming in August.



 now that will rock


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 1, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> Who was the other coach for the first season of the Ultimate fighter?
> 
> ...


 
The other coach of the first season was Chuck Liddell. I posted the undercard on one of the pages of this thread. Yeah watchin GSP coach should be interesting. Dude can barely speak English! I agree they should have more seasoned people coach. Like if they had Randy and Evan Tanner or somethin.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 1, 2006)

What would your opinion been of Tito as a coach before this season?

Don't Judge a book by its cover


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What would your opinion been of Tito as a coach before this season?
> 
> Don't Judge a book by its cover


 
I knew Tito was fluent in English and has been in the ups and downs of the UFC for years. Can't say either for GSP. Although GSP is one of my favorite fighters to watch.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> The other coach of the first season was Chuck Liddell. I posted the undercard on one of the pages of this thread. Yeah watchin GSP coach should be interesting. Dude can barely speak English! I agree they should have more seasoned people coach. Like if they had Randy and Evan Tanner or somethin.



I mean is that first undercard bout at 9pm eastern?


----------



## the nut (Jul 1, 2006)

It will be interesting to see if Frank Mir can comeback from that bike accident.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 1, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I mean is that first undercard bout at 9pm eastern?


 
Yeah that sounds right. You can also check the site and PPV schedule on your cable TV guide. They usually mix in the main events, which kinda sucks. Should save em both until the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2006)

*Oh Yeah..*

Where are you guys watching this?  At your homes?

We have a Duffy's that hosts it at no additional costs (besides the outrageous beer prices).  I was wondering if all the Duffys did it.

Every time they do it, its a full house.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2006)

drew_c said:
			
		

> No doubt Ken is more determined than ever. His reputation is on the line, or if not that at least his career in the UFC. And Tito may feel the way Arlovski did going into the first rematch with Sylvia, and make a dumb mistake. It's possible for sure




I am prolly in full agreement.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I never knew anything about Shamrock, but after watching every episode of ultimate fighter 3, I think he is a complete asshole, and I don't know how anyone respects him, he thinks he is a god and he "demands respect", even shamrocks team was complaining about him. I seriously wish Tito puts him in the hospital and retires him as he claimed he would do.



Haha, I remember how big he was in WWF and aquired "The most dangerous man alive" slogan and the public still didnt really like him.

Ive never liked him either, but I like seeing comebacks, so thats why I am kinda routing for him.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Where are you guys watching this?  At your homes?
> 
> We have a Duffy's that hosts it at no additional costs (besides the outrageous beer prices).  I was wondering if all the Duffys did it.
> 
> Every time they do it, its a full house.



Friends house, I'm only 17


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Frank Mir is fun to watch.  He got his ass kicked last time I saw him fight.  That cruz guy bloodied him up badly.  I never saw so much blood in an MMA fight.  Mir beat Silvia.



Mir broke Sylvia's arm.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah i got some buddies comming over and chipping in a few bucks to get it. After really giving this Tito and Shamrock fight some thought I think Shamrock does got a good chance at this as long as he stays within himself. he hates Tito probably more than any one person hates another. If he stays patient then he should be ok. I am pretty sure that Shamrock is in the hall of fame? And if so you dont get there by doing nothing.


----------



## drew (Jul 4, 2006)

Ortiz destroyed Shamrock in their last fight, and i expect exactly the same to happen again. Fair play to Shamrock for having the nuts to go back into the ring with him.

With the rest of the card  I think Its gonna be a great show...


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2006)

Everyone expects that Tito is in for a cakewalk, I wouldnt be so sure about that. I think it will be a good fight. Tito may win, but it wont be easy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 4, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Everyone expects that Tito is in for a cakewalk, I wouldnt be so sure about that. I think it will be a good fight. Tito may win, but it wont be easy.


 
I agree with you. Shamrock's knee was blown out last fight, giving him no chance in the stand up, which was what screwed him.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I agree with you. Shamrock's knee was blown out last fight, giving him no chance in the stand up, which was what screwed him.



Who knows.

I am, however, more excited about this PPV than the last 2.


----------



## drew (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe that ortiz is going to wrap this fight up ...ken has got some heart stepping in the octagon with that guy again because the last time tito beat the hell out of him ken's face looked so horrible.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I agree with you. Shamrock's knee was blown out last fight, giving him no chance in the stand up, which was what screwed him.[/QUOTE
> 
> Tito has better stand up regardless...and take downs...and submission defense...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Goodfella9783 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> goandykid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Goodfella9783 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Goodfella9783 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> AKIRA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Yes I know what you were talking about I was just pointing that out.  I never saw that fight.  When did that take place?  Was it for the title?



Ken got clobbered after he slipped on the logo on the canvas. He was in la-la land, but to his credit he probably wouldn't have been caught had he not slipped.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2006)

I am setting up another Duffy's trip to watch this shit.  Hopefully I can get out of work and over there in time for the first fights.

A female told me that, well, either the tito fight was first or the arlowski fight was first of the night.  I said "no fucking way that will be first."  Theres always a decent undercard that is fully or partially aired.  Thats true with this one yes?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yup and he also showed his true colors when he got up, battered face and all and shook Franklin's hand with a big smile on his face and said "congratulations, you deserve it." That's one of the things I like about Shamrock, he's a real sportsman and respects everyone he fights. Tito on the other hand will win a fight and say somethin stupid over the mic and throw it in his opponent's face. I can't stand that shit. That will not progress the sport whatsoever.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I am setting up another Duffy's trip to watch this shit. Hopefully I can get out of work and over there in time for the first fights.
> 
> A female told me that, well, either the tito fight was first or the arlowski fight was first of the night. I said "no fucking way that will be first." Theres always a decent undercard that is fully or partially aired. Thats true with this one yes?


 
I doubt either one will be first, although you never know. But the Shamrock-Ortiz II fight will be before Arlovski-Sylvia III because Arlovski-Sylvia is a title fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Yup and he also showed his true colors when he got up, battered face and all and shook Franklin's hand with a big smile on his face and said "congratulations, you deserve it." That's one of the things I like about Shamrock, he's a real sportsman and respects everyone he fights. Tito on the other hand will win a fight and say somethin stupid over the mic and throw it in his opponent's face. I can't stand that shit. That will not progress the sport whatsoever.



Of course you fail to mention the fights that Tito lost where he showed the same "good sportsmanship" that Ken did. The only fight I can remember Tito running his mouth after was the fight with Metzger that started the whole Shamrock feud. And that was in retaliation to Metzger calling Ortiz every name in the book attempting to get under his skin. I would do the same thing Tito did in that case and I'm sure most would.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Of course you fail to mention the fights that Tito lost where he showed the same "good sportsmanship" that Ken did. The only fight I can remember Tito running his mouth after was the fight with Metzger that started the whole Shamrock feud. And that was in retaliation to Metzger calling Ortiz every name in the book attempting to get under his skin. I would do the same thing Tito did in that case and I'm sure most would.


 
He also talked loads of shit to Liddell up to their fight and flipped him off in an interview at one of the UFC's. They had some special countdown thing on Spike last night where they showed Ortiz's fights and all the ones he won he wouldn't acknowledge his opponent, but when he lost, he'd be real quick to the handshake.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2006)

But it's all good, because Tito is a great fighter and I love to watch him, I just wish he would clean up his act a little. And he has proven that he has matured, so maybe all that is behind him, since a lot of that stuff happened years ago.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> He also talked loads of shit to Liddell up to their fight and flipped him off in an interview at one of the UFC's. They had some special countdown thing on Spike last night where they showed Ortiz's fights and all the ones he won he wouldn't acknowledge his opponent, but when he lost, he'd be real quick to the handshake.



Jesus fucking christ, I missed it again?  I miss fucking everything on spike!
From UFC, TRUCK!, to Hot Rod TV.  But I always seem to catch that stupid fucking mXc japanese game show that I lost interest in within two episodes AND another worlds wildest police chases.  Those shows piss me off and the announcer deserves to be fucked in the ass by the un-happy end of a pineapple.  I love the helicopter views.  1000+ feet in the air and yet you can hear the car down below screaching tires.

 

I find that most champions that lose arent ever sore losers, but they dont show much sportmanship when they win.  I mean, I am sure its quite a rush to win a victory over a hard opponent, but anyone that makes it that far most likely earned it, along with earning respect.

If theres one victory "dance" I dont like, its Liddell's.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 5, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> He also talked loads of shit to Liddell up to their fight and flipped him off in an interview at one of the UFC's. They had some special countdown thing on Spike last night where they showed Ortiz's fights and all the ones he won he wouldn't acknowledge his opponent, but when he lost, he'd be real quick to the handshake.




He didnt even want to fight Lidell b/c they were buddies... I'd be pissed at the Iceman too


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 5, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> He didnt even want to fight Lidell b/c they were buddies... I'd be pissed at the Iceman too


 
Someone's gotta have the belt man. They both wanted it, the fight is inevitable, neither is gonna bow down for the other just because they're friends. Chuck just showed more class going about it.


----------



## the nut (Jul 5, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Ken got clobbered after he slipped on the logo on the canvas. He was in la-la land, but to his credit he probably wouldn't have been caught had he not slipped.



He wasn't standing on any logo, he went for an off-balance head kick and fell, and then he got fucked up!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> He wasn't standing on any logo, he went for an off-balance head kick and fell, and then he got fucked up!



Either way, Ken's only prayer is to catch Tito with a lucky punch. Ken's strength is his wrestling yet Tito was on top of him the whole fight last fight and all Ken did was cover up. If Ken wants to win he cant just lie on his back like he did last time. He's gonna have to at least attempt a submission or two, but again, he's just gonna have to get lucky. I'm not saying Ken can't win, but he's out classed in this one. Granted Tito didn't look special in the Griffin fight, but if I knew I had a chance to kick my arch rivals ass in my next fight, I'd do as much as I could to make sure I wasn't injured for it. He's just lucky he walked away with a win there. Any way you slice it, Tito is gonna put on a fucking clinic.


----------



## the nut (Jul 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Either way, Ken's only prayer is to catch Tito with a lucky punch. Ken's strength is his wrestling yet Tito was on top of him the whole fight last fight and all Ken did was cover up. If Ken wants to win he cant just lie on his back like he did last time. He's gonna have to at least attempt a submission or two, but again, he's just gonna have to get lucky. I'm not saying Ken can't win, but he's out classed in this one. Granted Tito didn't look special in the Griffin fight, but if I knew I had a chance to kick my arch rivals ass in my next fight, I'd do as much as I could to make sure I wasn't injured for it. He's just lucky he walked away with a win there. Any way you slice it, Tito is gonna put on a fucking clinic.



If Tito comes out the way he did against Griffin, Shamrock is in serious trouble. Griffin was younger and fresher and had more stamina than Tito, and made it closer in the 2nd and 3rd. Shamrock will winded just like Tito in the 3rd.

I will be suprised if Shamrock wins a round!


----------



## rmcfar (Jul 6, 2006)

shamrock is so done it hurts. im sure hes going to come back and have a much better ground game and be in better shape and blaa blaa. bottome line is that tito is way younger, trains with better people, and most likely trains harder. i dont think this will be the fight of the evening, the best fight of saturday is going to be arlovski and sylvia, hands down.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the Tito/Shamrock fight more so than the title match. Did anyone even see the first fight? Even though Tito obviously dominated, Shamrock showed so much damn heart out of pure hatred and wouldn't give up regardless of the number of strikes he took. He'd roll out of dangerous positions and get up and start throwin! Now that's an entertaining fight. Unlike the Sylvia/Arlovski fights where it lasts a minute and one punch lands and it's over. Not how I wanna spend $50.00. I'm actually anticipating the Burkman/Neer fight more than AA/Sylvia.


----------



## the nut (Jul 6, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to the Tito/Shamrock fight more so than the title match. Did anyone even see the first fight? Even though Tito obviously dominated, Shamrock showed so much damn heart out of pure hatred and wouldn't give up regardless of the number of strikes he took. He'd roll out of dangerous positions and get up and start throwin! Now that's an entertaining fight. Unlike the Sylvia/Arlovski fights where it lasts a minute and one punch lands and it's over. Not how I wanna spend $50.00. I'm actually anticipating the Burkman/Neer fight more than AA/Sylvia.



That Shamrock/ Ortiz fight was terrible!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 6, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> That Shamrock/ Ortiz fight was terrible!


 
But the AA/Sylvia fights were good?  

At least Ortiz/Shamrock went 3 rounds. And even though it was pretty one sided any true fan of fighting would respect Shamrock for his heart and chin. When someone's face looks the way Shamrock's did and he still gets up and goes toe-to-toe, it's a good fight.

In both Arlovski/Sylvia fights they went down on one single punch and then it was over from there.


----------



## the nut (Jul 6, 2006)

*qqqqqqqqqqq*



			
				Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> But the AA/Sylvia fights were good?
> 
> At least Ortiz/Shamrock went 3 rounds. And even though it was pretty one sided any true fan of fighting would respect Shamrock for his heart and chin. When someone's face looks the way Shamrock's did and he still gets up and goes toe-to-toe, it's a good fight.
> 
> In both Arlovski/Sylvia fights they went down on one single punch and then it was over from there.



I respect Shamrock for what he was, a great fighter in his time, not what he is now, a has been. I respect a fighter like Sylvia for getting put down and then turning the tables and putting Arlovski away, or getting his arm broken and not quitting. I'm not trying to take anything away from his career, but I can't stand when he has a temper tantrum and threatens Tito. Tito mopped the floor with his face. Don't talk shit after being used for a punching bag. I hope he kicks Tito's ass , but I just don't see that happening!

As far as the Arlovski v Sylvia 1 & 2, I don't recall claiming they were good fights, but they were a quick burst of excitment and I didnt feel cheated like I did when Shamrock got owned!

But then again, what do I know I'm not a true fan of fighting!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 7, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> But then again, what do I know I'm not a true fan of fighting!


 
I didn't say that dude. I said fans respect Shamrock for his heart and chin.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 7, 2006)

Tomorrow night baby!!!  We'll see then.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 7, 2006)

from now on i am not going to look at this thread because here the fight is still 3 days away!!


----------



## topolo (Jul 7, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Tomorrow night baby!!!  We'll see then.



Good post douche


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 7, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Good post douche


old...


----------



## topolo (Jul 7, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> old...



ghey


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 7, 2006)

You two mothafuckas married or somethin? Always bickerin like little bitches.


----------



## topolo (Jul 7, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> You two mothafuckas married or somethin? Always bickerin like little bitches.



We are.......and he is the wife.


----------



## Heavy Liftin (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't really care who wins the Tito v. Shamrock fight, but I think that Ortiz will win. I definately think the the "Pitbull" will win. He barely lost the last fight. If he didn't let Sylvia back to his feet and just kept pounding him, he would have won.  He will definately win this time and prove himself once again.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 7, 2006)

Heavy Liftin said:
			
		

> I don't really care who wins the Tito v. Shamrock fight, but I think that Ortiz will win. I definately think the the "Pitbull" will win. He barely lost the last fight. If he didn't let Sylvia back to his feet and just kept pounding him, he would have won.  He will definately win this time and prove himself once again.




After watching the recent program on Spike, my cheers shifted from Sylvia to AA.

I was only cheering for Sylvia b/c he's in the Millitich camp w/ Matt Hughes, but in the program AA won me over by saying how much he wanted to win it for Chicago and maybe he could help bring the UFC to Chicago. Plus AA didnt talk nearly as much shit as Sylvia, maybe its the language barrier haha.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> After watching the recent program on Spike, my cheers shifted from Sylvia to AA.
> 
> I was only cheering for Sylvia b/c he's in the Millitich camp w/ Matt Hughes, but in the program AA won me over by saying how much he wanted to win it for Chicago and maybe he could help bring the UFC to Chicago. Plus AA didnt talk nearly as much shit as Sylvia, maybe its the language barrier haha.




I kinda hate it when people talk shit.  Although, theres always someone who does it and when its done, I only enjoy it when its clever or well deserved.  Shamrock/Ortiz is a well example.

Yeah, its safe to say I am looking more forward to that fight than the title fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 8, 2006)

Not only do I not like Tim Sylvia, I think he has the worst nickname I have ever heard. The "Maine-iac". Hehehe hahaha hohoho, -1.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Not only do I not like Tim Sylvia, I think he has the worst nickname I have ever heard. The "Maine-iac". Hehehe hahaha hohoho, -1.


 
I can't stand how he has the mohawk now. Way to steal Chuck's style.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

All the weigh-ins:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=MultiMedia.Detail&gid=2909


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> All the weigh-ins:
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=MultiMedia.Detail&gid=2909



Work computer wont let me see.  So what are they at?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 8, 2006)

Everyone is suddenly an MMA expert, wow.


----------



## the nut (Jul 8, 2006)

Sylvia looks leaner than usual!


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 8, 2006)

Arlovski
Ortiz
Yves Edwards
Josh Burkman
Mir

Undercards:

Monson
Franca
Pellegrino 
Aldana (not sure about this one)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here goes.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 8, 2006)

Any updates on the fights?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sylvia won by decision (I was surprised it went all 5 rounds)
Tito won in a very very questionable ref stoppage 1 minute in... anxious to hear more about this.
Burkman defeated Neer
Stevenson beat Edwards (most blood I've ever seen in an MMA fight)
Mir beat Christionson


----------



## the nut (Jul 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Sylvia won by decision (I was surprised it went all 5 rounds)
> Tito won in a very very questionable ref stoppage 1 minute in... anxious to hear more about this.
> Burkman defeated Neer
> Stevenson beat Edwards (most blood I've ever seen in an MMA fight)
> Mir beat Christionson



How did Mir win?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> How did Mir win?


 
Decision. Even though Christionson clearly won 2/3 rounds.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Sylvia won by decision (I was surprised it went all 5 rounds)
> Tito won in a very very questionable ref stoppage 1 minute in... anxious to hear more about this.
> Burkman defeated Neer
> Stevenson beat Edwards (most blood I've ever seen in an MMA fight)
> Mir beat Christionson




I had it tivo'd are rewound several times to check the stoppage. I'm starting to agree w/ it now, Tito landed six consecutive hard elbows to Ken's forehead, and would've landed several more if Herb Dean didnt step in. I think Ken would've been out soon, I jsut think noone was satisifed w/ the 1 minute, 1 man show after all the hype. 

Plus for everyone who called Tito a punk and Ken  respectful, Tito went to touch gloves and Ken pulled his back like the DB he is.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 8, 2006)

And wow Frank Mir looked beyond awful


----------



## goandykid (Jul 8, 2006)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/07/08/AR2006070800732.html


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I had it tivo'd are rewound several times to check the stoppage. I'm starting to agree w/ it now, Tito landed six consecutive hard elbows to Ken's forehead, and would've landed several more if Herb Dean didnt step in. I think Ken would've been out soon, I jsut think noone was satisifed w/ the 1 minute, 1 man show after all the hype.
> 
> *Plus for everyone who called Tito a punk and Ken respectful, Tito went to touch gloves and Ken pulled his back like the DB he is*.


 
Obviously, after all the shit Tito and Ken have said about each other over the years I wouldn't touch gloves with either one of em if I was Shamrock or Ortiz. I was talkin bout in all other fights, Ken shows good sportsmanship. But then Ortiz does the stupid gravedigging shit. Who cares, this isn't the WWF.

I just didn't agree with the stoppage, because last time they fought, Ortiz beat on him 10x worse. And it wasn't like Shamrock can't go through that, he still had his hands up. Herb Dean should have waited til he was out. Maybe he saw somethin I didn't, I dunno I was just pissed. This was a bigger disappointment than Buentello/Arlovski. Now Tito is gettin all cocky all over again sayin he wants Liddell n shit. But Liddell has bigger things to worry about in Babalu and then Wanderlei.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

Not to mention they let Joe Daddy pound a half gallon of blood out of Yves Edwards head and didn't stop it until 8 mins. later.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

For those who didn't see Shamrock/Ortiz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ielwMhwrBOw&search=shamrock%20ortiz


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Not to mention they let Joe Daddy pound a half gallon of blood out of Yves Edwards head and didn't stop it until 8 mins. later.



BING-FUCKING-O!  I was enraged when I saw the stoppage.  

On the way home I was thinking about the stoppage and the WHOLE bar knew it was 6 elbows to poor Ken's face (we all chanted the numbers).  A lot of people were saying, one more elbow and he couldve died.  Eh, thats not a guaruntee.  Especially after seeing their last fight.  After those 6 heavy elbows, Ken got right up and was pissed about the stoppage.  He put his arms up and was like "are you fucking kidding? this, this is a joke right?!"  He wasnt dazed.  Think back on the 2nd arlowski/sylvia fight, when arlowski lost, did he complain?  No.  Lucky punch or not, it was a legitamate call.  That, ken/ortiz's last fight, and the Yves;s bloodly massacre cant add up to such a lousy hyped up fucking fight.

I was just as disappointed with the title fight, but in the opposite direction.  Instead of getting short changed, I was bored.  5 fucking rounds of pure nothing.  After the the 3rd, I didnt care who won, just some action.  Too much fear/respect/pride between these two.  Total fucking let down.  I wasnt surprised about the decision nor cared.  I did think sylvia DID keep bringing the fight to arlowski, but then thought...NO HE DIDNT.  They both equally sucked.  Id say it was a draw.  Which is why Tim keeps the belt.

Watching these events is like watching WWF events.  The person you want to win never does, the hype doesnt match the reality, and getting a $345 bar tab that everyone argues over doesnt make for a happy time.  Maybe I will just stick to UFC highlights on Spike TV from now on.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's Sylvia's post fight interview from Sherdog. He says he wants to fight some PRIDE guys and that Fedor is a "tiny little shit.":

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=793


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Not to mention they let Joe Daddy pound a half gallon of blood out of Yves Edwards head and didn't stop it until 8 mins. later.


I say that was the best fight of the night.  It was a freaking gladiator fight in there.  I couldn't believe they let that go on as long as it did.  Altough Yves was intelligently blocking the whole time.  Pretty amazing.  Mir looked way out of shape.  Not impressed with that fight.  
Ortiz and Shamrock:  I feel the same way as you do.  Shamrock came out throwing bombs.  Ortiz picked Shamrocks ass up and slammed him.  I thought that was cool.  Shamrock was trying to get his arm up to block those jackhammer elbows but they were so fast.  Shamrock wasn't blocking so the ref called it.  It really sucks.  You saw Shamrock jump right up he wasn't beat by any means.  
Arlovski/Slyvia:  Boring...  Arlovski would come in throw 2 punches then out.  Slyvia did a good job of keeping his belt.  They didnt' follow up with anything.  Arlovski gave up on that leg kick, I have no idea why.  
I was disappointed with UFC 61.  It had potential to be great.  O well, August 26th.  Babalou and Liddel.  Liddel always puts on a good show.  
Did you see Wayne Newton?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I say that was the best fight of the night. It was a freaking gladiator fight in there. I couldn't believe they let that go on as long as it did. Altough Yves was intelligently blocking the whole time. Pretty amazing. Mir looked way out of shape. Not impressed with that fight.
> Ortiz and Shamrock: I feel the same way as you do. Shamrock came out throwing bombs. Ortiz picked Shamrocks ass up and slammed him. I thought that was cool. Shamrock was trying to get his arm up to block those jackhammer elbows but they were so fast. Shamrock wasn't blocking so the ref called it. It really sucks. You saw Shamrock jump right up he wasn't beat by any means.
> Arlovski/Slyvia: Boring... Arlovski would come in throw 2 punches then out. Slyvia did a good job of keeping his belt. They didnt' follow up with anything. Arlovski gave up on that leg kick, I have no idea why.
> I was disappointed with UFC 61. It had potential to be great. O well, August 26th. Babalou and Liddel. Liddel always puts on a good show.
> *Did you see Wayne Newton*?


 
Yeah he doesn't look 64 to me. But he's starting to get that fake, Michael Jackson look.

Yeah I agree with you on every fight, except I thought the Burkman/Neer fight was the best of the night.


----------



## the nut (Jul 9, 2006)

That was probably a good stopage, but I wish he let Tito pound the shit out of him so Ken could finally shut the fuck up! I hope Tito fights Liddell, so Chuck can beat his head in and we will never have to hear from shamrock or ortiz again!


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Yeah he doesn't look 64 to me. But he's starting to get that fake, Michael Jackson look.
> 
> Yeah I agree with you on every fight, except I thought the Burkman/Neer fight was the best of the night.



O yeah I forgot about that fight.  That was def a good fight.  Burkman is a tough dude as well as Neer.  I liked how Neer was dropping his hands instigating Burkman.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 9, 2006)

Man, Wandy's gonna make UFC look like a bunch of pussies cause he will fuck oops I mean fight  Chuck or Babalu and kill both of them.

Herb Dean has always been a horrible ref they should of had the guy who is half asian half italian


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 9, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Man, Wandy's gonna make UFC look like a bunch of pussies cause he will fuck oops I mean fight  Chuck or Babalu and kill both of them.
> 
> Herb Dean has always been a horrible ref they should of had the guy who is half asian half italian


Mazzergatti????  spelling?


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 9, 2006)

Or Big John.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 9, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Man, Wandy's gonna make UFC look like a bunch of pussies cause he will fuck oops I mean fight  Chuck or Babalu and kill both of them.
> 
> Herb Dean has always been a horrible ref they should of had the guy who is half asian half italian




Yea, no shit! LOL.. not to mention Sylvia calling Fedor on?  UFC is a bunch of clowns compared to PRIDE IMO.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think UFC has a larger pool of good guys but Pride has a handfull of great guys and the rest are sub par.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 9, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Mazzergatti????  spelling?



Yeah since you know big john's doing the main event. Herb Dean is IMO the worst ref the UFC has, he has done the early stoppage in tons  of fights. Big John has been around forever in the UFC so he lets him go longer but stops at a reasonable time. They need to bring in some new guys or something.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I think UFC has a larger pool of good guys but Pride has a handfull of great guys and the rest are sub par.


 
Yeah I agree with you there.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Here's Sylvia's post fight interview from Sherdog. He says he wants to fight some PRIDE guys and that Fedor is a "tiny little shit.":
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=793




Oh my gawd.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 9, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, no shit! LOL.. not to mention Sylvia calling Fedor on?  UFC is a bunch of clowns compared to PRIDE IMO.





TRUE STORY


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 9, 2006)

Who cares about UFC 61... the biggest news, was this:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=YeOtIn4KnKA&search=lidell silva


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Who cares about UFC 61... the biggest news, was this:
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YeOtIn4KnKA&search=lidell silva



Yeah we already know. I like UFC more then Pride but Fedor is a scary man


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 9, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Yeah we already know. I like UFC more then Pride but Fedor is a scary man





I tend to agree with the "sherdog majority."  They seem to be right 99% of the time.  It's not a suprise they put most PRIDE fighters above UFC fighters.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 9, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Mazzergatti???? spelling?


 
Yeah I thought it was funny that they used big John for the Stevenson/Edwards fight and some little ass dude for Mir/Christionson.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2006)

That Best of Tyson video was hilarious.


----------

